# Zachary908's OEBT shrimp tank.*Update* 4/7/12



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Today I purchased a used all in one 5 gallon bow front tank for a whopping $5 at my work. Replaced the stock filter bad with a poly bio filter. I also got a sponge pre filter off of an established system at work to hook up to the intake. 

I know these tanks aren't the best, but since I replaced the filter I think it will do just fine. 

I will probably be doing weekly water changes as well.

I went ahead and set it up without substrate today, so it is cycling currently with the established pre filter a handful of established bio balls. A ball of Xmas moss, and some baby water lettuce.

This will be a slow set up I'm in no hurry and I'm taking my time.

I will be placing an order tomorrow for some shrimp food, and some fluval stratum.

Anyway, here are a few pictures.

Filtration system









Top opened








FTS


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

This will fun to see grow.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> This will fun to see grow.


It probably won't be much to look at. The goal is to breed shrimp, not look pretty. :hihi: It will most likely be lots of Xmas moss. A few rocks and or some driftwood... I might throw in a few clippings from my 75 as well, but I doubt they will do great in this tank... maybe some anubias as well.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Subscribed buddy! Jealous you are getting OEBT's. 

You should do XMAS moss background and a small piece of driftwood with flame moss haha.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bahugo! I sure hope I can keep the suckers alive!

I'm too lazy do do a moss background, thought about it many times. :hihi: I may end up with some flame moss, but if I do it will be a while we don't have any at work, and after these shrimp supply purchases I'll need to slow down on the online shopping!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

after the stratum..looks like you'll be good to go...can't wait to see your shrimps...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, I should be ordering the stratum along with some food and other random goodies today, so that should all come in within a week or so. 

I'll probably at least wait till the end of the month for shrimp, if not longer.

Like I said, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish I could just order stuff whenever I wanted to from work lol! 

I would just take the java moss out, and put the stratum in, I wouldn't worry about draining the water or anything. Its going to cloud either way you go about it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, I'm ordering the shrimp goodies from Fosters and smith.

Well, that was the original plan, but I'll probably drain it put the substrate in plant the plants, then fill it back up with the old water. I find planting is done a lot easier when there isn't any water in the tank.

That moss is java moss? I thought it was Xmas moss...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Ha, I'm ordering the shrimp goodies from Fosters and smith.
> 
> Well, that was the original plan, but I'll probably drain it put the substrate in plant the plants, then fill it back up with the old water. I find planting is done a lot easier when there isn't any water in the tank.
> 
> That moss is java moss? I thought it was Xmas moss...


lol, everything is java moss too me, I just meant take out the clump of moss so it doesn't get all the gravel on it, bury it :flick: I didn't mean it wasn't xmass moss.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha! I'll make sure not to bury the moss. :hihi:


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

planted goldfish said:


> subscribed


Thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Purchased some pieces of driftwood for the tank today, I'll probably have to break them up a bit, but I believe they will work well for what I have in mind.

I'm waiting on a package from Fosters and smith, and then I will begin setting up the tank for real!

Pictures to follow once the goodies arrive!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I figured I'd throw a plant list on here. This list is what I currently have to put in the tank, I may add more, but I am going to attempt to make this a non collectoris tank....

Subwassertang

Christmas moss

Dwaf hair grass

Anubias Nana 'Petite'

I might use some crypt parva in the foreground, but I haven't decided yet.

My substrate should be arriving in the mail tomorrow, so I might have pictures up in the evening.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The goodies arrived this morning, so I set up the tank!

Here are some pictures, would have posted more soon, but photobucket wasn't cooperating.

Shrimp goodies!









Supplies









Subwassertang









FTS. The moss looks kinda bad, because I realized I was out of super glue, so this was my first time using thread...









Let me know what you think!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the tank looks great! I have to be honest though, I hate when people say that they are just going to throw some stuff together and they end up with a badass looking tank that looks much better than all the ones I actually try to scape! I can't wait for the arrival of the OEBT's. I'm switching my RCS all from my 20g to my 10g so that I can use my 20g for OEBT's in the future. They should really pop with the red Flourite substrate.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, thanks for all the kind words, man! Honestly I really did throw it together. If you have the right hardscape, and you jut go with the flow it will turn out well. Usually if I think about how I;m going to set it up too much It end up looking terrible This tank took me about 15-30 minutes to set up, that includes draining it, scaping, and refilling.

I can't wait to get my OEBT's either. I'm going to give the tank a bit to settle in, and then next month I'm going to order some from Geenisgood! She has been a tremendous help to me with this tank so far.

Thursday my mosura mineral supplement should arrive, and then I just need the shrimp.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good! when do the shrimp come?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

take your time cycling the tank and you are golden for the OEBT's. The tank looks great. and it being a $5 tank is even better!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks good! when do the shrimp come?


Thanks, bob! The shrimp will come some time early next month if the water parameters are good by then. I'm in no hurry though. I will be purchasing them from Greenisgood.



rickztahone said:


> take your time cycling the tank and you are golden for the OEBT's. The tank looks great. and it being a $5 tank is even better!


Yep, that's what I plan to do. Threw some bio balls, and a sponge prefilter from an established tank and stuck it on this, so It should cycle pretty well.
Thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, so last night I realized the temp in the tank was at 75.7 degrees, which could cause problems with OEBT's especially if it were to rise much more. So I got a 1 1/2 inch 12 v fan, and wired it up to an AC/DC adapter. I drilled a hole in the right side of the hood so the fan had a place to draw air from, and then attached the fan inside the hood. It was a success! Today the tank was sitting at a cool 69 degrees! It works so well I may need a heater.  What does everyone else keep the temp at in there OEBT tank? 

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice DIY!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bahugo! I'm pretty happy with it, it works quite well. My temperature problems are solved.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No need for a heater, 69 is great for OEBT


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> No need for a heater, 69 is great for OEBT


Awesome, I figured I'll use a heater just to keep it stable, because I'm sure the temp will fluctuate a little through out the day. What do you think, or should I not even worry about it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My little Hydor 25W keeps my 6.6G tank at a perfect 71 all the time. Love it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, betta maniac. I think I'll just use a heater I already have and set it at 70 degrees. That was the temp should stay pretty consistent. With the DIY fan it seems to fluctuate between 69 and 70 degrees.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Removed the Java fern, and replaced it with an Anubias Nana 'Petite' Also added a marimo moss ball. Tank parameters all look good, and it's pretty much complete. Now I just need some shrimp.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Of what, a moss ball? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the whole tank with the new nana petite and the mossball!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll get one for you tomorrow evening. I'm tired, and the camera batteries are charging.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Excuses excuses!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

16 OEBT shrimp should be here either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Nice! Can't wait!


Me either.

As some one who is hoping to add OEBT once I feel confident that I won't kill them I am eagerly following Zachary's progress.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Nice! Can't wait!





madness said:


> Me either.
> 
> As some one who is hoping to add OEBT once I feel confident that I won't kill them I am eagerly following Zachary's progress.


Thanks, guys! I'm hoping I do okay with them! I have no problem keeping most things I've tried, and I care for a large variety of things at work, hopefully this thing should be a breeze! My shrimps should arrive at the post office for me to pick them up tomorrow, so I should have some pictures!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just received my shrimp, and they are acclimating as I type this. I must say I am extremely impressed with the quality of shrimp I received, I expected them to be pretty pale when I received them, but most of them are a very nice dark blue which is awesome! Plus Greenisgood included some extras!

If anyone is looking to get OEBT's I highly recommend her!

Thank you so much, Donna!

I went to take pictures, and unfortunately both of my cameras are dead... so no pictures yet. I kinda want to let them acclimate in peace anyway.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the OEBT club dude. DK's shrimp are top shelf.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Welcome to the OEBT club dude. DK's shrimp are top shelf.


Thanks bro! Yeah, her shrimp look fantastic, hopefully I will do well with them!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks bro! Yeah, her shrimp look fantastic, hopefully I will do well with them!


Hopefully, so you can trade them with me! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Just received my shrimp,


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Hopefully, so you can trade them with me! lol :biggrin:


Maybe down the road! 

I'm checking on the shrimp now, so if they are done acclimating I'll put them in the tank, and take some pictures if my camera has enough charge.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine came yesterday too! But I'm way too afraid to start a journal because my pH is fluctuating and I'm worried they are all going to die. lol

Mine came in great shape though and have been so active all over the tank! I think I'm definitely keeping that tank shrimp only.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome, Hadley! I wish you luck! My tank had been pretty stable, so I think I should be okay. Do you happen to know why your PH is fluctuating?


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Awesome, Hadley! I wish you luck! My tank had been pretty stable, so I think I should be okay. Do you happen to know why your PH is fluctuating?


Absolutely no clue. I have a thread going on it now. Luckily some local river rock seems to keep the pH up to 7.6 or so, so I'm planning on going and getting some tomorrow and adding them to the tank. 

The only real thing I can think of is that for some reason the driftwood is buffering the water, but I really don't know. I'm hoping someone can help me. I don't want them to die.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hadley, what is the link to your thread? I'd like to take a look at it. feel free to post it here or in a PM.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Hadley, what is the link to your thread? I'd like to take a look at it. feel free to post it here or in a PM.


Here you go, any input would be great!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/147588-ph-swinging-why.html


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Shrimp are in the tank, and are very lively which is a great sign! Camera batteries are still dead, might have pictures this evening.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Shrimp are in the tank, and are very lively which is a great sign! Camera batteries are still dead, might have pictures this evening.


yes...that update is Worthless w/o pics....;P


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> yes...that update is Worthless w/o pics....;P


Haha, I'm doing my best! I'll get them by tonight... if the camera cooperates!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Congrats! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Brad!

Well, the good camera is still charging, but I decided to break out the little sony point and shoot, and got some pictures for you guys!

They aren't great, but that's the best I can do until the other camera finishes charging.

please ignore all the dust from the Fluval Stratum, I need to vacuum it up when I do a water change.

Enjoy!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohooo!!! they look great! and healthy too


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob. I'm pretty happy with them!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

zachary908 said:


> I'll get one for you tomorrow evening. I'm tired, and the camera batteries are charging.



You need a new camera or sump'n, you moss looks better and I glued mine but we need pics. BTW do you know if Peacock moss will attach itself to the wood or will the glue hold it forever, sorry it's my first time with any moss.

You posted a second before this got delivered.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks sweet, and they do have good color!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> You need a new camera or sump'n, you moss looks better and I glued mine but we need pics. BTW do you know if Peacock moss will attach itself to the wood or will the glue hold it forever, sorry it's my first time with any moss.
> 
> You posted a second before this got delivered.


Lol I use the camera a ton, that's why the batteries are dead all the time. That and I'm not the only one in the house that uses it. I'll get some more detailed shots of the shrimp, and a FTS this evening. Yes, overtime moss will attach itself to wood. The glue is just to temporarily hold it in place.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> Looks sweet, and they do have good color!


Thanks, man! DK has some nice shrimp that's for sure!


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

They look great! I wish my camera could take pictures of mine but they are too small.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hadley said:


> They look great! I wish my camera could take pictures of mine but they are too small.


Mine are pretty small as well, I was just using a little point and shoot, so I'm sure you can take some pictures with your camera! roud:


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

I may have to try in a bit!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool, you should start a thread! I'm getting ready to take some pictures with a different camera, so I can get some good pictures.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

how are you liking the articles?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> how are you liking the articles?


The ones I've read so far are great! I might find a little Mulberry tree and bonsai it for my shrimp!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! this spring i think ill try the same thing. i have hundres of mulberry trees allover. ill start the process for yamadori now, instead of just yanking them out


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What is yamdori, Bob?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous shrimp and buy another set of rechargeable batteries, I did.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yamadori are trees collected from the wild. traditionally on high mountain outcroppings. but this would be urban yamadori. basically taking a tree that is living in the ground. there are some steps you can do so as to maxamize the success level and build up the feader roots around the base before taking it out of the ground.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Gorgeous shrimp and buy another set of rechargeable batteries, I did.


Thanks, 2in10. Actually... I think I have another set.... *facepalm*



orchidman said:


> yamadori are trees collected from the wild. traditionally on high mountain outcroppings. but this would be urban yamadori. basically taking a tree that is living in the ground. there are some steps you can do so as to maxamize the success level and build up the feader roots around the base before taking it out of the ground.


Very interesting.. what are those steps, Bob?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, 2in10. Actually... I think I have another set.... *facepalm*


LOL we've all been there one or two thousand times.:eek5::drool:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

idk for sure. ive been trying to fin them. it can be like a fews years total to do it right before digging it up. but things like digging a trench in a circle around the tree (cutting all the roots in the trench as well), and filling it with peat, to create feeder roots closer to the tree. because otherwise, youll have feeder roots that are 5 ft away and only heavy roots that are for anchoring real close. things like that. and then i would actually do the trunk chop in the ground before i dig it up. to make the recoup faster


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I went to take pictures of my new shrimp with the "Higher quality camera" Turns out it completely sucks for taking pictures of shrimp.... I'm not sure why. My little sony seems to have a better focus, and I always though it was crap! Anyway, I took some more with my sony, here they are!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! they are such cool shrimp. i wouldnt say the P&P is better. but i think you just have to work on your setttings for the DSLR. and stand farther back and use the zoom. because most lenses have a focusing distance.. idk i could be wrong


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=mulb...8&tbnw=168&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

mulberry bonsai


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks great! they are such cool shrimp. i wouldnt say the P&P is better. but i think you just have to work on your setttings for the DSLR. and stand farther back and use the zoom. because most lenses have a focusing distance.. idk i could be wrong


Thanks, I love them! *shrug* You are probably right, Bob. I'm just camera stupid as you can tell from my pictures... :hihi: I need some practice. And I need to learn how to use all the settings on the camera.



orchidman said:


> mulberry bonsai


OMG That is amazing, I wonder how long it took to grow that!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you probably already read about this, but most bonsai are grown from trees that are allowed to grow freely, then trunk chopped to reduce the height and give it taper. from a series of chops and over a few years, you get this tree that looks 50 years old, in relatively a short time ( 5yrs?)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> you probably already read about this, but most bonsai are grown from trees that are allowed to grow freely, then trunk chopped to reduce the height and give it taper. from a series of chops and over a few years, you get this tree that looks 50 years old, in relatively a short time ( 5yrs?)


Yeah, I did read that, found it very interesting. I always wondered how they got such a large base on a little tree. I'm going to have to get a better understanding on this whole bonsai thing before I try it out. It's a lot more in depth than I originally thought.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, definitely do your research alot before! i found out so much, its almost like an undertaking that you have to be ready for. do it right or not at all.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yeah, definitely do your research alot before! i found out so much, its almost like an undertaking that you have to be ready for. do it right or not at all.


I'm watching some videos on youtube about bonsai and they are pretty awesome!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! be sure to check out graham potter's videos!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cool! be sure to check out graham potter's videos!


Already watching his! roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

boohyah! his are great! see if you can find anything on jim doyle. his studio is 45 minutes down the raod from me!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> boohyah! his are great! see if you can find anything on jim doyle. his studio is 45 minutes down the raod from me!


Will do.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds great. enjoying the vids? which one did you watch?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> sounds great. enjoying the vids? which one did you watch?


I've watched a ton so far, they are pretty cool!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

did you see the one where he repots this HUGE tree?? takes 2 ppl to lift it!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice! How big are your OEBT? If they are breeding size the reddish back usually means they are ready to make babies..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought, but I don't think they are breeding size yet. The largest ones are probably about a half inch. What does the red mean when they are this young?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

From the pics I would've thought they were bigger. Are these caridina neocaridina or something else entirely?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> From the pics I would've thought they were bigger. Are these caridina neocaridina or something else entirely?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


They could be bigger, but I don't think so. I'll get a better look at the size tomorrow. They are Caridina


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

zachary908 said:


> Just received my shrimp, and they are acclimating as I type this. I must say I am extremely impressed with the quality of shrimp I received, I expected them to be pretty pale when I received them, but most of them are a very nice dark blue which is awesome! Plus Greenisgood included some extras!
> 
> If anyone is looking to get OEBT's I highly recommend her!
> 
> ...


No probs. Here's a pic of part of my breeding stock.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! I hope some day I have a colony even remotely close to how awesome yours is! Thanks for the picture, Donna!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got my first molt today! I assume that means they are doing good! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wohooo! the first time i found a molt i thought it was a dead shrimp


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob! I'm positive this was a molt, it was just a clear empty exo skeleton!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats what mine was to. i just freaked out and was sad for a while cuz i thought it was dead... then i saw her swim around haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That would be terrible. I'd hate to lose any of my OEBT.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

If it's a mature female molting, all the males will be flying everywhere. Expect her to be berried the following day.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Zachary: if you have a DSRL camera but are not sure how to use it for photographing tanks you should definitely check out some of speedie408's threads. People seem to ask him how he takes his pictures in every single thread and he provides some tips and some good links to guides and articles.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> If it's a mature female molting, all the males will be flying everywhere. Expect her to be berried the following day.


Haha, I wish it was a mature female! My little guys aren't breeder size just yet.



madness said:


> Zachary: if you have a DSRL camera but are not sure how to use it for photographing tanks you should definitely check out some of speedie408's threads. People seem to ask him how he takes his pictures in every single thread and he provides some tips and some good links to guides and articles.


Haha, thanks for the suggestion! Speedie has been helping me out.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

speedie and elmo helped me alot!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> speedie and elmo helped me alot!


That's cause they are awesome. The best photographers I've seen on this site so far. They also have awesome tanks... it's not fair! Can;t I have at least one of the two things?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep yep! did you see elmo's seasonal thread? amazing!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yep yep! did you see elmo's seasonal thread? amazing!


Yeah I did, it was pretty sweet! I think they two guys should do a collaboration and put together a planted tank/fish calendar! It would be sweet, and I'd buy it. Heck they can both make one and I;d probably buy both!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

id buy it! that would be so cool!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys need to stop talking about me behind my back!  

I don't think Elmo wants anything to do with me since anything attached to the brand "Canon" will trigger his gag reflex. Lol *kidding*

[/shameless plug] As far as a Calender, I am currently working on one for 2012. Look out for it soon guys.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think speedie should seriously make a thread specifically about taking pics of shrimp.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> I think speedie should seriously make a thread specifically about taking pics of shrimp.


Once I get some free time, I can def do a write up for you folks who have DSLRs, an off shoe flash, and a macro lense.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> You guys need to stop talking about me behind my back!
> 
> I don't think Elmo wants anything to do with me since anything attached to the brand "Canon" will trigger his gag reflex. Lol *kidding*
> 
> [/shameless plug] As far as a Calender, I am currently working on one for 2012. Look out for it soon guys.


*GASP* your a cannon person? EHH BLECH! gross!.... guess elmo taught me a few things about canon ppl :iamwithst 

haha all jokes and fake hatred aside, ill be waiting for that calendar!


speedie408 said:


> Once I get some free time, I can def do a write up for you folks who have DSLRs, an off shoe flash, and a macro lense.



that would be sick!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Once I get some free time, I can def do a write up for you folks who have DSLRs, an off shoe flash, and a macro lense.


That would be sweet! I need to get a camera soo, but first I need to get a car.... Dang I need to stop buying aquarium related stuff... that and pizza at work. :hihi:


speedie408 said:


> You guys need to stop talking about me behind my back!
> 
> I don't think Elmo wants anything to do with me since anything attached to the brand "Canon" will trigger his gag reflex. Lol *kidding*
> 
> [/shameless plug] As far as a Calender, I am currently working on one for 2012. Look out for it soon guys.


Haha!

Yes, that will be so awesome! Put me down for one, bro!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

me too! im taking this finance class. and im feeling guilty/desperate and like i need to start not buying "frivalous" things.... aquariums and 70 kinds of cryps isnt frivalous is it?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> me too! im taking this finance class. and im feeling guilty/desperate and like i need to start not buying "frivalous" things.... aquariums and 70 kinds of cryps isnt frivalous is it?


Bob, don't feel guilty, just use your money wisely. I spend plenty of money on aquarium related junk. (mainly plants) But I have a rule that I must have a certain amount of money saved at all times.

You have 70 different crypts?????? No way!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha i agre. just made me feel guilty. i mena i have a cd and savings. but this was talking about emergency funds and putting away however much in some money market or something to eventually be a millionare by retirement.,.. idk! haha


no, i dont have 70 different crypts. but it was an example of the extremes it could go to. more like 50 different orchids!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful shot, well done


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, 2in10


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they look good!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

BradH said:


> Nice!





orchidman said:


> they look good!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

ooooh sexy shrimps... good stuff.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

tharsis said:


> ooooh sexy shrimps... good stuff.


Thanks dude, I love them!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I as bored and decided to spend a little time with the DSLR camera......
Turns out it CAN take half way decent shrimp pictures. :hihi: I know they aren't great, but it's an improvement. Maybe practice really does make perfect.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Rich. How are your shrimp doing? You should post some pictures of them!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your skill is improving with the practice, keep it up.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Your skill is improving with the practice, keep it up.


Thanks, I've been working on it!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What camera and lense are you shooting with?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here comes the Guru *bows down


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> What camera and lense are you shooting with?


Speedie the camera is actually my mom's... it is a FujiFilm Fine Pix S1600. It is just the stock lense on the lense it says Fujinon Lens 15x optical f=5.0-75.0mm 1:3.1-5.6


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it the S4000? It's what I have.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Heck if I know... it's the 12mp one if that helps...

Edit: It's the S1600


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well... I decided to do more practicing with the camera, and I think I'm starting to get the hang of taking shrimp pictures! I know they still aren't great, but I'm pretty happy with them, and I think they are my best yet. 

Here they are, let me know what you think!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice pics! they are looking super nice! hopefully they will grow quick.

are you feeding them? or letting them graze?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm jealous of people with their cameras. Nice pics zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice pics! they are looking super nice! hopefully they will grow quick.
> 
> are you feeding them? or letting them graze?





Bahugo said:


> I'm jealous of people with their cameras. Nice pics zach!


Thanks guys! They are growing pretty well, I've had 4-5 molts already, and that is just what I've seen! Yes, I am feeding them Azoo max, spinach, and the occasional algae wafer. They also have plenty of stuff to graze on though. They pretty much have a constant supply of food.

Ha, Bahugo I'm just figuring out this whole camera thing!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shots Zach. If you use PP you can clean those pics up to look cleaner and crisper.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice shots Zach. If you use PP you can clean those pics up to look cleaner and crisper.


Thanks, Bro. I'm still a camera noob.. what is PP? Post processing?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done with the shots, I think you are right on PP.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Bro. I'm still a camera noob.. what is PP? Post processing?


Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Yup. :thumbsup:


I should try it some time... Do you know of a good free program I could try to test, before I go out and buys something?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I should try it some time... Do you know of a good free program I could try to test, before I go out and buys something?


You could use Photobucket's program it is free.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> You could use Photobucket's program it is free.


Doh.. why didn't I think of that?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Look up GIMP.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice shrimp & pics zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> nice shrimp & pics zach!


Thanks, Non c!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> I should try it some time... Do you know of a good free program I could try to test, before I go out and buys something?


The next best thing to Photoshop CS5 would be GIMP as BradH stated. It's free so go dl it and try it out. 

I used CS5 and got this from one of your pics:









See the difference from your original pic shown below? Not much but it makes a big difference.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

see how much of a difference that is?! thats great! just by adjusting the blacks it helps alot! i always PP my pics... its a little secret


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang, speedie! That is awesome, may I ask what all you adjusted?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used the built in RAW Editor in CS5. Adjusted your white balance, blacks, vibrant, and sharpness. Don't over do it otherwise it'll be over PP'd and that's a NO NO. Just adjust to where it looks closest to real life.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a HUGE difference!!!! Got any screen shots? I'm askin for the greater good. Lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep! dont over process or it just looks crappy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I used the built in RAW Editor in CS5. Adjusted your white balance, blacks, vibrant, and sharpness. Don't over do it otherwise it'll be over PP'd and that's a NO NO. Just adjust to where it looks closest to real life.


Thanks, Bro. I'll see what I can do in Gimp!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Played around with Gimp a little, and got you guys some new pictures. Let me know what you think!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

total improvement!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Way better! There are a few more thing you couldd fixed. But so much Better than before!


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What did you do? Please share what you did.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What settings are you using on that DSLR of yours Zach? 

aperture?
shutter?
ISO?

Pics are definitely an improvement. Nice job.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> total improvement!


Thanks!



orchidman said:


> Way better! There are a few more thing you couldd fixed. But so much Better than before!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Thanks, bob! Let me know those things, so I can improve! 


jkan0228 said:


> What did you do? Please share what you did.


Mainly contrast and that kind of stuff.




speedie408 said:


> What settings are you using on that DSLR of yours Zach?
> 
> aperture?
> shutter?
> ...


Nick, I've been messing with settings a lot lately, but I believe those were shot with ISO at 200, Shutter speed was at like 2.5?... and I'm not sure what aperture was set at.

Thanks!

:edit Where did I get that info? lol went into the camera and got this in the details. ISO 200, 1/5 ( Im assuming that is shutter speed) and then F3.1 I'm guessing that is aperture.. I feel stupid, ha!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Nick, I've been messing with settings a lot lately, but I believe those were shot with ISO at 200, Shutter speed was at like 2.5?... and I'm not sure what aperture was set at.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :edit Where did I get that info? lol went into the camera and got this in the details. ISO 200, 1/5 ( Im assuming that is shutter speed) and then F3.1 I'm guessing that is aperture.. I feel stupid, ha!


Your edit is correct. 

1/5 means 1/5 of a second. That's actually a very slow shutter hence the reason your pics aren't as clear. You can try upping the ISO followed by raising the shutter speed to 1/60s. With a faster shutter you can eliminate motion blur. Try that and report back with your results. 

Leave the aperture at a lower setting since you're not shooting with an off shoe flash. This will enable you to shoot in lower light conditions. You may think t5hos are high light for plants, but for a camera it's the bare minimum haha. The difference you'll see is a much shallower DoF (Depth of field) at lower apertures. DoF is the distance between the nearest and farthest objects in a scene that appear acceptably sharp in an image.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Your edit is correct.
> 
> 1/5 means 1/5 of a second. That's actually a very slow shutter hence the reason your pics aren't as clear. You can try upping the ISO followed by raising the shutter speed to 1/60s. With a faster shutter you can eliminate motion blur. Try that and report back with your results.
> 
> Leave the aperture at a lower setting since you're not shooting with an off shoe flash. This will enable you to shoot in lower light conditions. You may think t5hos are high light for plants, but for a camera it's the bare minimum haha. The difference you'll see is a much shallower DoF (Depth of field) at lower apertures. DoF is the distance between the nearest and farthest objects in a scene that appear acceptably sharp in an image.


Awesome, thanks for the great info, Nick! The reason I had the shutter speed set so low was because my pics were turning out dark with it higher... I never even thought to raise the ISO along with the shutter speed! I don't even have T5HO on this tank, ha! Just a 12 or so watt CFL.. it's very low light lol. Thanks again, Nick, I will definitely try this out today!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zach,

Keep in mind that upping the ISO too high (especially on lower end cameras) will yield unwanted noise (grain) in your images. This is one area where the pro bodied DSLRs shine above all. If you love taking pictures of aquatic fish/shrimp/plants such as I do, I highly suggest you invest in a flash unit along with a remote trigger. Shooting with flash eliminates the need to use high ISO which in turn enables you to shoot HQ (zero noise) images at faster shutter speeds, and smaller apertures (getting your entire subject into the focus area).

Remote flash triggers are cheap. http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...er-Products/dp/B002W3IXZW/ref=pd_bxgy_p_img_b


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

It's sad that I know what all those words mean, but when combined, my brain simply refuses to make sense of them.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Zach,
> 
> Keep in mind that upping the ISO too high (especially on lower end cameras) will yield unwanted noise (grain) in your images. This is one area where the pro bodied DSLRs shine above all. If you love taking pictures of aquatic fish/shrimp/plants such as I do, I highly suggest you invest in a flash unit along with a remote trigger. Shooting with flash eliminates the need to use high ISO which in turn enables you to shoot HQ (zero noise) images at faster shutter speeds, and smaller apertures (getting your entire subject into the focus area).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...er-Products/dp/B002W3IXZW/ref=pd_bxgy_p_img_b


Nick,

I see what you are saying. Once I buy a car I will definitely be investing in a new camera and flash set up.  I just have to prioritize a bit. As soon as I get a car, I'm going to start saving money up! Thanks for all of the help.
In the mean time I may try to actually use the flash that is on the camera, and see if that helps any at all... all of the pictures I've been taking have been with no flash whatsoever.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Betta Maniac said:


> It's sad that I know what all those words mean, but when combined, my brain simply refuses to make sense of them.


I just reread what I posted and if you read it too fast, you'd definitely be LOST! You'd be lost regardless if you didn't know all the photog terms :icon_lol:



zachary908 said:


> Nick,
> 
> I see what you are saying. Once I buy a car I will definitely be investing in a new camera and flash set up.  I just have to prioritize a bit. As soon as I get a car, I'm going to start saving money up! Thanks for all of the help.
> In the mean time I may try to actually use the flash that is on the camera, and see if that helps any at all... all of the pictures I've been taking have been with no flash whatsoever.


Don't use the onboard flash! It creates unnatural lighting/shadows and most of the time you get glare from the glass pane. Test it out, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Don't use the onboard flash! It creates unnatural lighting/shadows and most of the time you get glare from the glass pane. Test it out, you'll see what I mean.


Ha, I've noticed that before when taking pictures... I thought it was just me being bad at photography! Alright then, I suppose I shall wait till I get a new camera and remote flash then! For now I'll practice as much as I can with what I have.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, try the higher ISO, faster shutter method and see what you can get out of your camera. Post up some shots afterwards


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Yeah, try the higher ISO, faster shutter method and see what you can get out of your camera. Post up some shots afterwards


I'm going to eat some lunch now, and afterwords I will probably try to get some shots!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Zach I got a picture of my berried shrimp for you and you never even saw it


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Zach I got a picture of my berried shrimp for you and you never even saw it


I saw it, Bahugo, but didn't have time to comment on it because I had to hurry to bed! I'll comment on it now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I messed around with the shutter speed and ISO, and it seems like the camera just simply isn't capable of taking decent pictures at a high ISO. Everything was just way too grainy like you said, Nick. Didn't really even get anything post worthy..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the great info, Nick! The reason I had the shutter speed set so low was because my pics were turning out dark with it higher... I never even thought to raise the ISO along with the shutter speed! I don't even have T5HO on this tank, ha! Just a 12 or so watt CFL.. it's very low light lol. Thanks again, Nick, I will definitely try this out today!


why not try adding ad extra light on top of the tank when taking pics? like a superpowerful something though. to make it nice and bright!



zachary908 said:


> Well, I messed around with the shutter speed and ISO, and it seems like the camera just simply isn't capable of taking decent pictures at a high ISO. Everything was just way too grainy like you said, Nick. Didn't really even get anything post worthy..


you should be able to reduce the noise a bit in your editing program. but too much can make it look bad too.

what camera do you have?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha, I think I'm going to put some slip on lamps and see what I can get! 

I'll have to see if I can or not.

Fujifilm Finepix s1600...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hopefully that helps!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some new pics! They aren't great.. camera battery was dying, so I was rushing but here they are!  These are unedited aside from adjusting the contrast.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Took this one awhile back and forgot to post it, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they look great! that last one is really good!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob! I'll probably be purchasing a new camera soon, so hopefully the pictures will start to improve!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wooohooo! what kind of camera?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> wooohooo! what kind of camera?


Looking at a Canon t2i


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What are you doing in gimp to edit contrast?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I just go up to the top and there is a brightness/contrast thing. I adjust it till it looks like it does in real life. Well, as close as I can get it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin better n better each time dude. Keep it up.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin better n better each time dude. Keep it up.


Thanks, bro! Learning from the best! roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Took a little time with the camera, a little more time on GIMP, and I got these. I think they turned out pretty well!  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

number three is nice, well they all are! but number three is good. and the lastest one is GREAT! best yet! that last one and the last one in your previous set


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> number three is nice, well they all are! but number three is good. and the lastest one is GREAT! best yet! that last one and the last one in your previous set


Thanks a ton, bob! I think my photography skills have improved exponentially since I first started this journal! 

So between








and








Which do you think is the best?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its hard to decide.i think the first one though.

the first one is brighter, so thats why i picked it. but there are some spots that are blown out, really badly.

the second one is good, but not as bright, so thats why i picked the firts one.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I pick none. You need your new camera first  j/k

1, 2, & 3 can be edited some more to look really nice. They're missing sharpness and DoF. Otherwise, nice shots.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its hard to decide.i think the first one though.
> 
> the first one is brighter, so thats why i picked it. but there are some spots that are blown out, really badly.
> 
> the second one is good, but not as bright, so thats why i picked the firts one.


Thanks, Bob! Do you think their is any editing I can do to make the first one look a little better?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely improving your skills. Take the pictures with the lowest ISO setting on your camera. Use slower shutter speeds also. Get a tripod or find something to brace against. Also take the shots at the largest number of pixels.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Definitely improving your skills. Take the pictures with the lowest ISO setting on your camera. Use slower shutter speeds also. Get a tripod or find something to brace against. Also take the shots at the largest number of pixels.


Thanks, 2in10. The tank is too low light to use a slow shutter speed with the camera I have. I need to get a external flash once I upgrade to a better camera.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Bob! Do you think their is any editing I can do to make the first one look a little better?


i would definitely use a brush or something to spot edit the blown out thing, its the most distracting part.

i d-loaded it, and i did some editing. i did it quick, so there are some mistakes, but this is just to give you an idea.


here it is, with the original file for contrast


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I pick none. You need your new camera first  j/k
> 
> 1, 2, & 3 can be edited some more to look really nice. They're missing sharpness and DoF. Otherwise, nice shots.


:hihi: Thanks, Nick! I'll see what I can do. Care to edit one to Speedie quality and post it?



orchidman said:


> i would definitely use a brush or something to spot edit the blown out thing, its the most distracting part.
> 
> i d-loaded it, and i did some editing. i did it quick, so there are some mistakes, but this is just to give you an idea.


Thanks, Bob! It looks nice, but it looks a little to processed for what I was wanting.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, i agree, i just did it quick. the main thing was the overblown square of food or something. i got a little carried away though


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha yeah. It still looks great though, so thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i still had it in lightroom. so i just undid some of the sharpness and the noise reduction


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Found two molts this morning. Some of the ladies are looking super red, I wonder how long it will be till I get some action. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

More pics! Enjoy! 










You know you love this snail 




































That's right, I'm addicted to taking shrimp pictures. Got a problem with it? Too bad! Just wait till I get a new camera! :biggrin:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You are really picking up the quality of your pics. Those shrimp are beautiful.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> You are really picking up the quality of your pics. Those shrimp are beautiful.


Thank you, 2in10! I found an old hand held shop light with two 9watt pc bulbs that fit perfectly over the tank, and it made a world of difference!

Now if only I had an external flash and tripod! I'm going to get a new camera before I get those though.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

This round of pics looks much better IMO. Brighter.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> This round of pics looks much better IMO. Brighter.


Thanks, Shrimpnmoss. I definitely agree. With the added lighting I was able to slow down the shutter speed, and drop the ISO a bit, so they turned out much nicer.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your pics are really improving and the shrimp are too, this turning into a camera forum.

Another thing that may help is spot metering, and focus on an area of high contrast with a half shutter and then frame your shot and push the shutter button all the way.

Taking photo's is an aquarium can be a challange and Nick has some of the best I've seen.

Those little shrimp are so cool, the eyes are glowing like little demons, I just got 30 RCS and they are in a community tank, there either really stupid or just plain fearless, they'll float right passed the only fish I'm worried about eating them and they seem like they do it as a prank. Will see who wins but there's no way to take a head count at this point.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> Your pics are really improving and the shrimp are too, this turning into a camera forum.
> 
> Another thing that may help is spot metering, and focus on an area of high contrast with a half shutter and then frame your shot and push the shutter button all the way.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Hehe I know I just don't have anything to update about the tank, so I just take pictures! :hihi:

Thanks for the advice.

Ha yeah, Nick is like my photography mentor he has been helping me a lot. Thanks Nick! :biggrin:
I need to get some more RCS for my 75g.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some nice group shots last night. Will post em up tonight after work.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What about the 75g?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What about the 75g?


I'll take some of it when I get home after I clean the glass.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Mhm, I'm sureeeeeee I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great shots, keep up the good work


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like that light colored one!


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely colors on those shrimps. Very nice macro shots too.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

oldbonehead said:


> Lovely colors on those shrimps. Very nice macro shots too.


Thanks, oldbonehead! I wish I had a macro lens, ha!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i like that light colored one!


 Me too, Bob! It's a blonde OEBT. Same as the "ugly one" Nick posted earlier this evening.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the ugly one? i like blondes the best haha! i should buy your culls!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> the ugly one? i like blondes the best haha! i should buy your culls!


haha I think they are great looking. Nick called it ugly in his thread lol. I don't plan to cull this tank much if any, but when I get them breeding and have a nice colony going I'm sure I can hook you up with some shrimp.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! maybe i should buy nicks culls! haha i dotn have ashrimp tank, but id love some! if i ever get a shrimp tank, maybe ill have to steal some!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice! maybe i should buy nicks culls! haha i dotn have ashrimp tank, but id love some! if i ever get a shrimp tank, maybe ill have to steal some!


I don't think Nick sells any as of yet, but I could be wrong. I'm also doubting he does any culling. You might ask him.

OR he could stop by and check out my awesome new pics and post his answer here! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ahah! i dont even have a tnak for it! im working on cleaning my 5g atm


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zach - Is your shrimp really this red at the top? 










It looks like you overdid the saturation just a tad. Not saying it's bad, or wrong. Just noticed how it's off from the others . Sorry, I had to toss in a bit of critique since I know that's what you really want to hear, right?  Try to be consistent with your post processing. Otherwise, folks like me will catch on easily at a hint of over processing and bastardize you! lol j/k. 

Great improvement overall. Work on your composition and crop if necessary. 

BTW orchidman, I ran into some problems with my OEBT tank and most of the babies dissapeared/died. I was planning to sell. Now that plan is currently on hiatus. These things are not as easy to breed as folks may think. And yes, I like blondes too


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It is pretty red, but probably not quite that red. you are correct about the saturation.. actually I didn't mean to post it until I toned it back down a bit, I must have forgot! roud:

Yep, I definitely want critiquing! It's how I learn, and you've been a big help in my process of learning. Thanks, Nick!

I'll definitely work on composition. I've been pretty much taking every halfway decent picture just so I can get a lot of practice. Now that I'm getting a little better I'll focus more on taking quality shots over quantity. Which will hopefully yield better results.

Sucks about the shrimp dude...really hoping I can breed these guys well. Kinda dropped my confidence level a bit lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Take as many shots as you can! Don't let anybody else tell you otherwise lol. We're in the digital era and there's plenty of memory drives to fill. Back when photography was still film, it's was a different story and yes, every shot counted. Nowadays, everyone snap away like crazy just cause we can. It's a luxury because technology only makes things easier for the end user. The fun/exciting part is going through your gazillion photos and knowing the good eggs from the bad ones. That's where your photography eye has to kick in high gear and notice quality. You look for composition, IQ, and feel of the photo compared to others to find your best shots. I think you're already falling into that rhythm just seeing how you've progressed since you first posted pics. 

Keep it up dude!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, I can't see you running out of room. I have over 1000 pictures on my cell phone and it's only used like 5% of the memory or something like that. I just upload them and move the decent ones to a different file on my computer. Now I just wish I could delete them off my phone when I delete them off my computer without having to use the lame phone application, hence why there is still so many on my phone lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep in mind though... there's a difference in shooting just to shoot, and actually framing a shot to get the shot. I suggest you try framing shots for composition and follow these simple "universal" photography guidelines:

http://www.photographymad.com/pages/view/10-top-photography-composition-rules

Very helpful!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I definitely have improved a lot since my first photos, I was looking at that yesterday! :hihi:

Thanks a ton for all the help you've been Nick.

Oh, thanks for the link. Good read, I'm book marking it for future reference.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great looking OEBTs!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

dxiong5 said:


> Great looking OEBTs!


Thanks, Dude!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what happened to yours nick? i cant buy anything anyways, so its not really a problem


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Heck yes, just saw my first berried OEBT!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I got a crappy pic, I'll upload it in a bit.

Right now I'm going to sift through the 300+ pics I took on vacation and start a thread.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Zachary Congratz!!! Isn't it your birthday today? or did I miss it?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks dude! Yep today Oct 14.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Heres a quick picture for proof


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yay! HAPPY BIRTHDAY THEN! CONGRATZ ON THE BERRY!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob! I've been waiting for a berried shrimp for a while now, kinda awesome I get my first one on my birthday!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pretty cool present eh?

how are the plans for that multi-sectioned tank?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long have you had them?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> How long have you had them?


Not sure, you should be able to find it somewhere in this thread. Maybe 2 months.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You got them on 9.9 so a month zach. Happy birthday! Congrats on the berried shrimp


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> happy birthday!





Bahugo said:


> You got them on 9.9 so a month zach. Happy birthday! Congrats on the berried shrimp


Thanks, guys! I can't believe it's only been one month!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 on that. 1 month is pretty quick!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's what I thought. Either way I'm pretty happy. At this point I don't even mind if she drops the eggs, I'm just happy to see I'm doing something wrong. Never kept shrimp before these guys. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If she does drop it. Then she'll be back in no time....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, maybe soon I'll have some other berried ladies.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on the berried one zach! May you get overflooded with tiny little shrimplets soo roud:



speedie408 said:


> And yes, I like blondes too


Good thing the wife is on the other forum, huh? :hihi: hehe just messin with you Nick


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

zergling said:


> Congrats on the berried one zach! May you get overflooded with tiny little shrimplets soo roud:
> 
> Good thing the wife is on the other forum, huh? :hihi: hehe just messin with you Nick


Thanks, Zergling! I sure hope so!

Haha, good one. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

She's still holding!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woot! Love the orange eggs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, me too! They are pretty awesome! My males were crazy today, so maybe I'll have another berried female soon.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

My future rili's will have green eggs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> My future rili's will have green eggs.


Sexy. I'll have to get some of those off of you once you have a colony going.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha I'm getting 10 from Liam in his sale but my TDS is a little high. Which should be ol since they're neos. What are your parameters?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't tested in awhile, but I'm using Fluval Shrimp Stratum.. 100% RO water with mosura mineral supplement. Keeps it right where it needs to be so long as I make sure to top off daily.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm using plant stratum with fluval mineral supplement. My tap TDS is 40. Tank is 270.  
Gonna get an RO system in the future.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'm using plant stratum with fluval mineral supplement. My tap TDS is 40. Tank is 270.
> Gonna get an RO system in the future.


I was going to get the fluval stuff, but the directions were a little confusing to me... so I went with the Mosura. Found it for a good price online. Any rocks in the tank?

Yeah RO Helps... luckily I get it for free or next to nothing at work. You might try a RO/tap mix. It would eliminate the need for the mineral supplement.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well my tap is 0 for gh and kh.... Haha maybe I should work at my LFS....It's basically for a 20G. Just requires a few calculations. Nope. Just Manzy.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well my tap is 0 for gh and kh.... Haha maybe I should work at my LFS....It's basically for a 20G. Just requires a few calculations. Nope. Just Manzy.


Ahh.. Then I'd just use pure RO.. Makes it easier in my opinion.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does your RO water come out as 0TDS? Since that's what mine is but with 40 TDS.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Does your RO water come out as 0TDS? Since that's what mine is but with 40 TDS.


It's 0 or pretty close at least. I'll have to check it when I'm at work tomorrow.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice pics!


Thanks, Bob! But you can't be serious. They are terrible.. just some quick shots before the camera batteries died. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well they're neos so I think they'll do fine.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I need help making a decision, guys.. I pretty much have the money for the macro lens I want.. and I have the money for the 29g bio cube and the stuff to stock it.... which should I get? :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's the 29G gonna be stocked with?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Easy... macro lense.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> What's the 29G gonna be stocked with?


reef tank...



speedie408 said:


> Easy... macro lense.



i agree! that way we can have some awesome pictures!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> What's the 29G gonna be stocked with?


A ballin reef


speedie408 said:


> Easy... macro lense.





orchidman said:


> i agree! that way we can have some awesome pictures!


I'm leaning that way. I can always just get the reef when I get my tax check at the end of the year.. or just save for two weeks or so lol


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

How much do you make an hour? I should get a job at a pet store for how many things you buy lol forget finding a job


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> How much do you make an hour? I should get a job at a pet store for how many things you buy lol forget finding a job


lol not much, I can't even remember really. little over min wage. :hihi: I just don't have bills yet so I'm able to save what I get and by stuff. I figure I might as well enjoy it now while I can.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Best take advantage of your parents while you can... since you haven't flown the coop yet.  They supply room/board & food. You buy toys!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Best take advantage of your parents while you can... since you haven't flown the coop yet.  They supply room/board & food. You buy toys!


:thumbsup: I wish I was still 16 working at Baker Square, I had a ton of money in my bank account because I didn't pay for anything, and between work and school I barley went out. 

Also, buy all your toys before you buy a car. Cars are a money pit somehow, even if it is just for gas.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Best take advantage of your parents while you can... since you haven't flown the coop yet.  They supply room/board & food. You buy toys!


Exactly! For the longest time I didn't buy anything and always saved everything, now I buy toys and have a rule for myself that I keep a certain amount of money saved.


Bahugo said:


> :thumbsup: I wish I was still 16 working at Baker Square, I had a ton of money in my bank account because I didn't pay for anything, and between work and school I barley went out.
> 
> Also, buy all your toys before you buy a car. Cars are a money pit somehow, even if it is just for gas.


I've been buying lots of toys lately. :hihi:

I already split the money with my bro for a car. Moms went to crap and didn't have the money to get a new one yet, so she is going to buy it back in January. By then I'll have enough to get a different car.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

ahhh to be young and have no responsibility


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

How long do OEBT's hold eggs before releasing babies?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Close to a month


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

20-25 days to give a better estimate


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Darn, I'm impatient... at least she is still holding!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha what about other shrimp? Is it about the same?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got less responsibility, I kicked out my 25 year old son, wooooohoooooo!!!!! He was giving me $150 a month for rent (I pay over $1,600) and eating $400 worth in food and leaving his TV & game console on all night.

You youngsters better tighten up, there might be a Dad looking for you soon, Bwahahah!!

BTW that's a cool little shrimp with the orange eggs, and soon you'll have a bunch.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually do help out as needed, and I save a good bit. I actually pay for all of my own clothes.. outside activities.. and I help out with gas money etc.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. That's a nice sized clutch of eggs. Good Luck!

150H-You the man! Love it old school. Your son is lucky you let him stay til 25.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow. That's a nice sized clutch of eggs. Good Luck!


Thanks, Dude! It's actually her first clutch. What do you think the chance are she will hold long term? Really hoping she doesn't drop them, but I know they typically drop their first time.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol I couldn't wait to fly the coop when I was in HS. I bounced right after I graduated HS and have been on my own since. I guess being the oldest of 6 siblings kinda gave me that drive to get far away from the nest... not too far, I can still visit the family at a moments notice  

I needed my freedom. 

150H - I'd kick my son out too if he was 25 and still living with me lol.

Zach - as long as you got the right water parameters, she'll hold to term. OEBTs are easy... it's the babies that you need to worry about. They'll die if your water isn't catered to them.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So.. In terms of hard to keep shrimp what is the next shrimp above OEBT's? Since I'm having an easy time with these guys I'm considering another type


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> So.. In terms of hard to keep shrimp what is the next shrimp above OEBT's? Since I'm having an easy time with these guys I'm considering another type


Can't count your chicks till they hatch bro :hihi:. Once you're able to raise those babies to 1/4" juvies, I'd say you'll be SAFE to move on. Till then, keep at it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Can't count your chicks till they hatch bro :hihi:. Once you're able to raise those babies to 1/4" juvies, I'd say you'll be SAFE to move on. Till then, keep at it!


Haha, of course. I don't actually plan to move on to harder shrimp anytime soon, my next shrimp will probably either be TT's or CRS.. which shouldn't be much if any harder to keep than the OEBT's, correct?

Mainly just curious right now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yup. I'd say CRS depending on which line it is are similar to OEBTs. TT's are pretty easy. Hit up Howard for some!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Yup. I'd say CRS depending on which line it is are similar to OEBTs. TT's are pretty easy. Hit up Howard for some!


Awesome, I'm not really ready for anything new yet, but I'm leaning towards TT's Mainly because everyones got CRS. I'll definitely hit him up when I decide!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Zach - as long as you got the right water parameters, she'll hold to term. OEBTs are easy... it's the babies that you need to worry about. They'll die if your water isn't catered to them.


Must have missed this post! Thanks for the boost of confidence, dude! So The babies are pretty difficult to raise? Any tips you can give me to increase the chance of survival? ( provided I actually get the suckers to hatch)


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What do you mean when you say "catered to them" just really clean water, no nitrates, etc. and are water changes ok? I also heard someone say filter intakes or even bubble wands could kill the babies.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I mean, you have to do your research lol. 

I am still in the stages of losing 50-60% of my fry stock due to unknown causes with my current OEBT colony. I think it's because of my bad water quality using only a sponge filter. I am converting to using canister filter(s) on all my shrimp tanks. This way I can rule out bad juju in the water killing my babies.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> lol I couldn't wait to fly the coop when I was in HS. I bounced right after I graduated HS and have been on my own since. I guess being the oldest of 6 siblings kinda gave me that drive to get far away from the nest... not too far, I can still visit the family at a moments notice
> 
> I needed my freedom.


haha...I'm with you bro...I moved out when I was 17 and haven't looked back.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I actually do help out as needed, and I save a good bit. I actually pay for all of my own clothes.. outside activities.. and I help out with gas money etc.


Same here. Nebertheless, I'd like to go to college somewhere a little far away maybe like 1hr minimum. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I started asking questions in the invert section but I'm thinking a UGF covered with seachem matrix and then AS, that should make extra bio-filter and clean water.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

orchidman said:


> Same here. Nebertheless, I'd like to go to college somewhere a little far away maybe like 1hr minimum.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Do it now before you have a stack of bills, wife, kids, all depending on you because it gets a little harder then. Plus you'll be like me and go to the school of hard knocks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I mean, you have to do your research lol.
> 
> I am still in the stages of losing 50-60% of my fry stock due to unknown causes with my current OEBT colony. I think it's because of my bad water quality using only a sponge filter. I am converting to using canister filter(s) on all my shrimp tanks. This way I can rule out bad juju in the water killing my babies.


That sucks, Nick. Hopefully I can at least grow up some of my baby shrimps when and if they hatch. My Nitrates have been staying at basically zero in this set up.. if I don't do water changes for awhile it will get close to 10... but never hits 10.

Speaking of water changes... if I do a change today like 1g or so will it bother the prego momma?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with Assassin snails in a shrimnp tank? Considering throwing a few in here to do a little snail assassinating.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You need to ask Rachael about the Assasin snail, she's the invert guru.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Still holding... I sure hope these babies live, because this is taking forever. :hihi: I never knew it took this long for the babies to be born, ha!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a good sign, it can't be much longer. We might have to do a OEBT "C" section, got any tweezers?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> That's a good sign, it can't be much longer. We might have to do a OEBT "C" section, got any tweezers?


Today is one week, so technically I have a little over two more weeks. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! shrimp C section!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol, stop watching it will slowly kill you. I've given up trying too keep track of berried shrimp for sanity reasons. It takes foreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha more like a bit under 3 weeks left.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha more like a bit under 3 weeks left.


... I hate you, Jkan. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha just showin some teenage love.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha just showin some teenage love.


Bahaha. That sounds so weird. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahahaha you know what I mean.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha just showin some teenage love.


is that like that one katie perry song? :iamwithst


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

No..... Never. Lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

let you put your hands on me in my skin tight jeans...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh hell no. Never make a reference like that..... Hey bob, you should comment on my thread so I can catch up to you as I boycott yours.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bob, you disturb me...

And back the shrimpy news!

Last night I realized I have not one, but two berried shrimp!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats! Now you have something to look forward to for quite some time....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Jkan.

So, would it be too stressful on the berried shrimp if I did a water change?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

It shouldn't be, I would just do a gallon or so. Use an air hose suck the water out in a bucket then fill it up with a gallon of RO water (or aged tap if you are using tap) . I've never had water changes stress out my shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> It shouldn't be, I would just do a gallon or so. Use an air hose suck the water out in a bucket then fill it up with a gallon of RO water (or aged tap if you are using tap) . I've never had water changes stress out my shrimp.


Cool, I just wanted to make sure it would be okay. Didn't want them to drop there eggs or anything. Probably do a 1g change tomorrow. Just to make sure the water stays good.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, as of this morning the two ladies are still berried.. I wish those eggs would hurry up and hatch! I threw the mini pelia I got from Nick in the tank, and the shrimp seem to like it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Still berried....

Anyone ever feed their shrimp Carrot? I nuked a slice and threw it in and the shrimp went crazy for it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The more you cook it the better it smells.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Still berried....
> 
> Anyone ever feed their shrimp Carrot? I nuked a slice and threw it in and the shrimp went crazy for it!


think I am going to try a carrot, it seems that my shrimp are getting tired of zucchini. Either that or they are tired of fighting the snails to get to them. 

What other veggies have you given them?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

tharsis said:


> What other veggies have you given them?


Other than carrot I've only tried Spinach.

They like the spinach... They LOVE the carrot! It's like the turned into mindless shrimp robots when I threw it in. They actually fought over it. :hihi:


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

lol, definitely going to try it tomorrow. I will report back haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

tharsis said:


> lol, definitely going to try it tomorrow. I will report back haha


Cool. I'll have to try some other veggies sometime. What all have you tried? Going to order some food from the Shrimp lab soon to see how they like it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Placed an Order with Nikki from TheShrimpLab today.

I ordered:

1x Shrimp Ball Cuisine

1x Food Variety Pack

Can't wait to get them and see how my shrimp like it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure they'll love it..... Hehe 

Dude I took the P. Erectus pic you wanted. Check ma journals.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Well my tank is a no carrot zone apparently. Neither the shrimp or the army of snails will go anywhere near it... lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro Zach help me make a decision in my shrimp tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

tharsis said:


> Well my tank is a no carrot zone apparently. Neither the shrimp or the army of snails will go anywhere near it... lol.


That's odd. How long did you cook it?




jkan0228 said:


> Bro Zach help me make a decision in my shrimp tank.


I'll check it out in a bit


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any sign of a 3rd mama? The more the merrier...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Any sign of a 3rd mama? The more the merrier...


Not really sure. I'll have to check some tomorrow. It's pretty difficult though. I'll have to get a pic of it tomorrow to show you what I mean. You can hardly see in it with how dirty the glass is. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Not really sure. I'll have to check some tomorrow. It's pretty difficult though. I'll have to get a pic of it tomorrow to show you what I mean. You can hardly see in it with how dirty the glass is. :hihi:


Btw you should get an FTS... I don't even know the size of this tank!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Btw you should get an FTS... I don't even know the size of this tank!


I'll grab one tomorrow. You can hardly see inside of it though. It's just a 5g, ha!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Any sign of a 3rd mama? The more the merrier...


Found a 3rd mama when I was doing maintenanc.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOOT! Those future babies are coming to me....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> WOOT! Those future babies are coming to me....


Haha, we will see. First I actually have to raise them up! If I have a good success rate I could have tons of babies in the future, ha!



chad320 said:


> Pictures or it didnt happen


Chad, my current camera isn't great for shrimp macros. Need to get a macro lens.. So I'll have to break out the old fujifilm sometime... or just see what I can get without a macro lens on the t2i.

It will be a bit though, I have work tomorrow. Got a HUGE freshwater order coming in.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did get this while I was working on the tank though...

Not a mama, but it should hold you over. It's super grainy because I had the ISO way up, and didn't feel like changing my settings. :hihi: The quality is bad overall because I had to crop and enlarge the photo...


----------



## 1aqumfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice shrimp thread, good start on the colony.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

1aqumfish said:


> Nice shrimp thread, good start on the colony.





orchidman said:


> nice!


Thanks to the both of you!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good dude!! Gettin better and better!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good dude!! Gettin better and better!!


Thanks, Nick. I'll try to get some decent shots soon... some without so much noise. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I imagine one of these mamas should burst fairly soon. It's been 22 days since I saw the first berried one, so maybe a week longer?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I imagine one of these mamas should burst fairly soon. It's been 22 days since I saw the first berried one, so maybe a week longer?


Probably a week. Since they take about 30 days.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Probably a week. Since they take about 30 days.


That's what I said.  It could be less though, I mean she could have been berried a few days before I saw her.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That's what I said.  It could be less though, I mean she could have been berried a few days before I saw her.


Hehehe well you know me....

If your temp is slightly higher then the eggs will develop faster. Also depends on what you feed them.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hehehe well you know me....
> 
> If your temp is slightly higher then the eggs will develop faster. Also depends on what you feed them.


Temp is low for these guys. generally 70-72. Food... the've been getting veggies lately, because I'm waiting for my package from shrimp lab...

Stupid dogs ate all my Azoo


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol yea vegetables mean low protein means slower physical development? Atleast that's what I think.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol yea vegetables mean low protein means slower physical development? Atleast that's what I think.


Yeah, before I ran out they had been getting a good amount, but It slowed down some now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe raise the temp to 74? Or are you running by room temp?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What do the eggs look like? A day or two before they hatch you will start seeing eyes and what not


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Maybe raise the temp to 74? Or are you running by room temp?


OEBT's like it cold.



Bahugo said:


> What do the eggs look like? A day or two before they hatch you will start seeing eyes and what not


The eggs definitely aren't orange like before, so that tells me they are getting closer. The problem with seeing the eyes in the eggs is that all my berried females are super dark, so it's hard to see.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Couple quick shots before work.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice man. Are those Tigers breeding for you? What are the parameters and all that on the tank? Do you use RO water for them?

Sorry for the question bombardment, I am looking into keeping some of these and need some info.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice man. Are those Tigers breeding for you? What are the parameters and all that on the tank? Do you use RO water for them?
> 
> Sorry for the question bombardment, I am looking into keeping some of these and need some info.roud:


Hey, Cable. I have three berried OEBT's right now. Actually I just looked when I got home from work and I can see little orange eyes in the egss of one of the mamas, so it should be a day or two at most! :biggrin:

As far as parameters I don't test much other than nitrates. Mainly I just try to keep everything stable. I use 100% RO water with Mosura mineral supplement when I do water changes. I keep the temp at 70-72. I don't want to say much till I keep the babies alive, but so far these things a simple.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol that's some nice saturation you got goin there.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Hey, Cable. I have three berried OEBT's right now. Actually I just looked when I got home from work and I can see little orange eyes in the egss of one of the mamas, so it should be a day or two at most! :biggrin:
> 
> As far as parameters I don't test much other than nitrates. Mainly I just try to keep everything stable. I use 100% RO water with Mosura mineral supplement when I do water changes. I keep the temp at 70-72. I don't want to say much till I keep the babies alive, but so far these things a simple.


Not bad. What is the Mosura mineral supplement, and what is it for?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol that's some nice saturation you got goin there.


It may be a tad over saturated, but the colors are actually pretty close to that... The mini pelia isn't quite that green, but other than that, it's pretty close.


cableguy69846 said:


> Not bad. What is the Mosura mineral supplement, and what is it for?


It's basically just a mixture of minerals that the shrimp need. Normally your water will have plenty of minerals, but I choose to use 100% RO.. which has nothing, so I have to add some minerals back in.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> It may be a tad over saturated, but the colors are actually pretty close to that... The mini pelia isn't quite that green, but other than that, it's pretty close.
> 
> 
> It's basically just a mixture of minerals that the shrimp need. Normally your water will have plenty of minerals, but I choose to use 100% RO.. which has nothing, so I have to add some minerals back in.


Do you know who well these will do in regular water? I don't have an issue using RO water, it would just be easier to use tap. And a little lighter on the wallet.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Do you know who well these will do in regular water? I don't have an issue using RO water, it would just be easier to use tap. And a little lighter on the wallet.:hihi:


If you use tap you will have no need for the mineral supplement. Just gotta make sure your tap is good enough for OEBT's.. They are a lot more picky than cherries, yellows etc. I use RO with Mosura purely because I don't want to mess with mixing RO/Tap to get it just right. Mosura is cheap. I think I payed like $8 for the 100ml bottle and you only use 1ml per gallon. ( you only use it when you do waterchanges)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> If you use tap you will have no need for the mineral supplement. Just gotta make sure your tap is good enough for OEBT's.. They are a lot more picky than cherries, yellows etc. I use RO with Mosura purely because I don't want to mess with mixing RO/Tap to get it just right. Mosura is cheap. I think I payed like $8 for the 100ml bottle and you only use 1ml per gallon. ( you only use it when you do waterchanges)


If that is the case I may just go RO. I just hate to have to drive 45 min to get it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If that is the case I may just go RO. I just hate to have to drive 45 min to get it.


Don't you have a grocery store with drinking water near by? Odds are it's RO..


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Don't you have a grocery store with drinking water near by? Odds are it's RO..


Maybe. I may have to check that out. That would be cheaper too maybe.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Drive 45 min to get it? You can go too wallmart and get RO water... If you are talking about your shrimp tank that is, I wouldn't do it for a large tank but that's how I get mine they sell 1g jugs of it for like 75 cents... cheaper then renting buckets and stupid stuff like that.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe. I may have to check that out. That would be cheaper too maybe.


Most likely. Probably 50cents/ gallon.. or less.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Drive 45 min to get it? You can go too wallmart and get RO water... If you are talking about your shrimp tank that is, I wouldn't do it for a large tank but that's how I get mine they sell 1g jugs of it for like 75 cents... cheaper then renting buckets and stupid stuff like that.


I can get it for like a buck a gallon at a pet store, but it is on 171st and Harlem. And the buckets is no problem with me. I have 4 5gallon buckets for the tanks. And I am only looking at a 10 gallon tank for the OEBT's at the moment. Even if I do both tanks that is only about 17 gallons, give or take.

Where is Wal-Mart is it?



zachary908 said:


> Most likely. Probably 50cents/ gallon.. or less.


That would be sweet.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I can get it for like a buck a gallon at a pet store, but it is on 171st and Harlem. And the buckets is no problem with me. I have 4 5gallon buckets for the tanks. And I am only looking at a 10 gallon tank for the OEBT's at the moment. Even if I do both tanks that is only about 17 gallons, give or take.
> 
> Where is Wal-Mart is it?


by the water section, it has a green cap it is wallmart brand called drinking water or something like that I will double check if you want. I have seen people on reef forums use it and they tested it and it came back clean (with a tds meeter). I would trust their water better then capital pets water.. if that's what you mean, it's on 171st and cicero


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> by the water section, it has a green cap it is wallmart brand called drinking water or something like that I will double check if you want. I have seen people on reef forums use it and they tested it and it came back clean (with a tds meeter). I would trust their water better then capital pets water.. if that's what you mean, it's on 171st and cicero


No. I won't get anything from them. I was talking about Rob's Aquatics. He is a saltwater guy that used to work at Aquatica. I will check out Wal-Mart though. Sounds like a better deal, and there is one 2 blocks away from me.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I get my RO from my LFS :flick:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I get my RO from my LFS :flick:


If I worked at one, I could do that too. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If I worked at one, I could do that too. Lol.:hihi:


When do you hear back about the job anyway?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> When do you hear back about the job anyway?


Psh. The guy told me that if I didn't hear from him by last night at 7, he chose someone else. He never called. I think It was because I didn't know the difference in dog breeds. What ever. I am not well suited to working with people anyway. I need a factory job where I don't have to deal with customers.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Psh. The guy told me that if I didn't hear from him by last night at 7, he chose someone else. He never called. I think It was because I didn't know the difference in dog breeds. What ever. I am not well suited to working with people anyway. I need a factory job where I don't have to deal with customers.


That sucks, dude. Hope you find something soon! I heat you on the people thing. I'm definitely not a people person, and before I started working at Inland I would have never even considered working retail... Now I still don't like people, but I'm good working with them because i'm used to it.. I LOVE selling things though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> That sucks, dude. Hope you find something soon! I heat you on the people thing. I'm definitely not a people person, and before I started working at Inland I would have never even considered working retail... Now I still don't like people, but I'm good working with them because i'm used to it.. I LOVE selling things though.


Yeah. I will find something, it is just a matter of when. I worked retail for a long time. And hated every minute of it. I am much better when I don't have to deal with customers.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

aww sorry cable. hopefully you fin another job!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> aww sorry cable. hopefully you fin another job!


Thanks man.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Males are doing the chicken dance. Berried mama one should release babies soon!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Just remember "adoption is always an option." Help is just a PM away.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rainer said:


> Just remember "adoption is always an option." Help is just a PM away.


+1. :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I had actually planned to take a bit of a break from TPT, but I found something that was too awesome to not share with you guys! One of my berried mamas unloaded. ( I'm guessing sometime today) I've seen one tiny shrimp ( Haven't looked for them just dropped a piece of food in and saw it)

Anyway, the things is tiny it's literally like this big _ Yeah that's right, the size of that line!!! If it wasn't for the tiny orange eyes I wouldn't have known it was a shrimp.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well, I had actually planned to take a bit of a break from TPT, but I found something that was too awesome to not share with you guys! One of my berried mamas unloaded. ( I'm guessing sometime today) I've seen one tiny shrimp ( Haven't looked for them just dropped a piece of food in and saw it)
> 
> Anyway, the things is tiny it's literally like this big _ Yeah that's right, the size of that line!!! If it wasn't for the tiny orange eyes I wouldn't have known it was a shrimp.


That is awesome on the shrimp.roud:

Why take a break from TPT?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Why take a break from TPT?


I waste too much time on here. :hihi: You've gotta remember I've still got my school work, 30+ hour a week job, outside activities, not to mention things that need done around the house. That, and I started lifting again recently!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I waste too much time on here. :hihi: You've gotta remember I've still got my school work, 30+ hour a week job, outside activities, not to mention things that need done around the house. That, and I started lifting again recently!


Lol. Basically you need to live again. Lol. I can completely relate to that. :hihi: I log on here in the morning before I check Facebook, or my e-mail.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well, I had actually planned to take a bit of a break from TPT, but I found something that was too awesome to not share with you guys! One of my berried mamas unloaded. ( I'm guessing sometime today) I've seen one tiny shrimp ( Haven't looked for them just dropped a piece of food in and saw it)
> 
> Anyway, the things is tiny it's literally like this big _ Yeah that's right, the size of that line!!! If it wasn't for the tiny orange eyes I wouldn't have known it was a shrimp.


cool!! please dont leave us! we arent bad for you at a moderation


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Zach don't leave us!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

at least checkout my journal and rescape before you leave!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Zach don't leave us!





orchidman said:


> at least checkout my journal and rescape before you leave!





orchidman said:


> cool!! please dont leave us! we arent bad for you at a moderation


Calm down, guys. I won't leave you. Just going to cut down on the amount of time I spend on here.  I promise to check in off and on.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha i think we all need to do that!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats on your baby OEBT! Hope you find some more of them!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I still see babies now and then, so they aren't dead yet... however they are still small, and with so much moss who knows how many are there... I have at least 4 berried females right now.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

more pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> more pics!


*shrug* Maybe once I get my macro lens.  There is almost no point in taking shrimp pics with the kit lens I have lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

When will the lens get here?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> When will the lens get here?


Rofl whenever I give in and buy the thing. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you havent bought it yet? go get some pics!! you can always improve on older pics, no matter what lens! elmo doesnt use a macro lens and his photography is awesome!


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

wow i love OEBT's now and beautiful tank. how hard have these shrimp been for you, and what are your tank specs(ph, hardness,etc..)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> you havent bought it yet? go get some pics!! you can always improve on older pics, no matter what lens! elmo doesnt use a macro lens and his photography is awesome!


Pfft no, I keep buying stuff off of the Swap N Shop... :hihi: While I agree with you about improving on the older pics... I don;t think we can compare his non macro lens to mine... The lens he's been doing macros with is like a $1.5k lens or something. 


allaboutfish said:


> wow i love OEBT's now and beautiful tank. how hard have these shrimp been for you, and what are your tank specs(ph, hardness,etc..)


They are neat shrimp indeed! Thanks for the compliments. These guys have been easy to keep and to get to breed, I've had no problems what soever. Only time will tell if I have good success rate with the babies though. I don't test for anything in here.. I use 100% RO water with Mosura Mineral Supplement.I keep the temp at 70-72


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

true true. but its not all about the lens, its about the photographer too  its fun to try and improve your skills and shots with what you have..

i was thinking, when you have your macro lens, your still going to have trouble with lighting. you might want to get an off body flash too


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> true true. but its not all about the lens, its about the photographer too  its fun to try and improve your skills and shots with what you have..
> 
> i was thinking, when you have your macro lens, your still going to have trouble with lighting. you might want to get an off body flash too


Yep, you are right. I practice all the time!

Lighting isn't much of an issue in the 75g. The shrimp tank on the other hand... Tell you what, you send me the cash and I'll get a flash. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey that rhymes!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well decided to remove some excess moss from the tank to make viewing the shrimp easier... lets just say that was a HUGE pain. I spent the last hour picking through moss/ hair algae to make sure I didn't throw any shrimp away.. I did end up finding 5 or 6 tiny babies and put them back into the tank. However I was still not confident I got all of them so the moss which would have normally went to the trash, went into the experimental cherry shrimp tank. I sure hope I didn't stress the shrimp out too much. I've got about 4 berried mama's right now! And apparently a bunch of babies. ( I found 5, in the moss I pulled, so there has to be more in the tank.)

Plese tell me there is a better way to do this.....:angryfire


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

When You remove the moss You Can get a small bucket Or tub of tank water And place your moss In There. Then You just shake The moss And The shrimp should come out


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> When You remove the moss You Can get a small bucket Or tub of tank water And place your moss In There. Then You just shake The moss And The shrimp should come out


Yeah, that is what I did, I just didn't trust it as these little babies are super tiny... so I resorted to picking through it all. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, go tmy shrimp food from Nikki finally! She even included lots of extras. :bounce:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You could always go through the moss with a flash light. Easier to spot any.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Where's the pics? Where's the babies? Post them up already!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Where's the pics? Where's the babies? Post them up already!


I'll try to get some pics of the adults this week, they won't be great though. There is no way my lens is capable of photographing the babies, and even if it was, I hardly see them!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some quick pics.

Got some pics of a baby so you guys believe me. :hihi:


















And a few pics of one of my blondes. They need love too!




































Sorry for the low quality pics... not having a flash bites.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the blondes better!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

YAY! For baby shirmp.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woot! That's Totally what I'm glnna have in a few weeks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Got another baby pic incoming. This one is the biggest I've seen!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The pics just keep getting better and better...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> The pics just keep getting better and better...


Thanks dude, one day I'll get a flash and macro and I should have some real nice pics!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks dude, one day I'll get a flash and macro and I should have some real nice pics!


Hurry it up already grasshoppa! :wink:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Hurry it up already grasshoppa! :wink:


I'm poor! Been spending too much on my project. roud: That and stupid stuff like clothes. WHo need clothes? :hihi:


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

awesome shrimp manroud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah nice pics of the shrimp, I can't wait to get some in my Nano!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

micr0 said:


> awesome shrimp manroud:





150EH said:


> Yeah nice pics of the shrimp, I can't wait to get some in my Nano!!!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Babies seem to be growing pretty fast now that I've been feeding The Shrimp Lab line off food. Waka Ebi is like shrimp crack!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

So when will you have some for sale? 

Great looking shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> So when will you have some for sale?
> 
> Great looking shrimp.


Haha, who knows. The babies are still pretty young now, so it will be awhile.

Thanks!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow I want some... now to look under some couch cushions for the funds  Will you sell me some when yours grow larger?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow I want some... now to look under some couch cushions for the funds  Will you sell me some when yours grow larger?


Sure, when I have enough to sell I can hook you up!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Sure, when I have enough to sell I can hook you up!





zachary908 said:


> Honestly bro... I doubt I'll ever sell any shrimp..


BAM!! :biggrin: haha looks like someone changed their mind!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> BAM!! :biggrin: haha looks like someone changed their mind!



Ha, I won't be selling on the swap, might sell a few to forum friends for a good price, but that's about it. I plan to horde most of these guys for myself!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Selfish! Its only a 2.5g ya know... But you work at an LFS so getting say a 55G OEBT shrimp tank shouldn't be too hard yes? :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Selfish! Its only a 2.5g ya know... But you work at an LFS so getting say a 55G OEBT shrimp tank shouldn't be too hard yes? :biggrin:


Actually.. it's 5g! 

Or I could just use one of the empty 20 longs I have sitting in my garage... or the empty 75g sitting in my living room.. roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You have an empty 75G?.... Set it up boy! Use Akadama with an Eheim 2262 hooked up to a UG filter.  Beast


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> You have an empty 75G?.... Set it up boy! Use Akadama with an Eheim 2262 hooked up to a UG filter.  Beast


I've got plans for the empty 75g, and it involves hard water, so probably no shrimp.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well you should get that 20L set up! They'll be breeding like rabbits and you'll need room!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> Sure, when I have enough to sell I can hook you up!


Sweet! I'll have to sell off plants for funding then


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

FOOD!

Sorry for the poor quality.. super low light (10watts) + no flash= high ISO= poor quality. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still a good pic.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Zombie shrimp!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Still a good pic.


Thanks!



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Zombie shrimp!


Ahh Yeeaahh!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick low quality picture.










The OEBT's are doing outstanding, lots of babies and juvi's running around!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Shrimp looks great bud! Glad they are breeding good for you!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Shrimp looks great bud! Glad they are breeding good for you!


Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Just read through your whole thread, good job with your shrimp 

I'm hoping mine do as well! I've got a few berried girls right now!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice shrimp, Zach.roud:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I want some Zach pictures, in a thread somewhere it's been months since we seen any of your tanks zach


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> Just read through your whole thread, good job with your shrimp
> 
> I'm hoping mine do as well! I've got a few berried girls right now!


Thanks, if you ever need advice on them feel free to post here or PM me! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Nice shrimp, Zach.roud:


Thanks, Dude!



Bahugo said:


> I want some Zach pictures, in a thread somewhere it's been months since we seen any of your tanks zach


Hehe, what's sad is it's true. All of my tanks look like junk aside from the empty one. I talked to my manager today and we have some slate, I plan to go to work on one of my days off and attach some slate to the pieces.. hopefully I can get this thing rolling. Only problem is I'm too broke for the plants I need......

In shrimpy news, I'm going to hopefully move these guys over to a 20g this week, so I'll take some pictures then.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sell some of that Buce Zach  I would also like to second the pics part. If theyre crappy FTSs then get us some close ups


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Sell some of that Buce Zach  I would also like to second the pics part. If theyre crappy FTSs then get us some close ups


I should probably check the emersed to see if the buce is even alive. 
Close ups of what? With my 75g taken down I have nothing to take pictures of.. I'll try to work on the 120 this week.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

These little one are moving to the 20g today! There are about 30 drip acclimating now.  All of these ones are offspring from my original 16 for Greenisgood (Dk's Shrimporium) I still have tons in the 5g that will need moved over. I estimate I have another 30-50 in there. Not counting tiny babies... I will not be moving any berried females, so I'll have to wait for them to release the babies then I will move them. And then I'll have to wait for all the babies to grow up. It will take a while, but I'm hoping this will minimize any losses.










It's a good day for shrimpin :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

All 30 are alive and kickin! 25 more are dripping now. :biggrin:

My estimate appears to be off there are TONS more peewees.. not to mention juvis.. and I've only moved a few adults over.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats Zach. Keep up the great shrimp keeping. You're doing something right! 

Next up, Taiwan Bees!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Nick! Really i'm just getting lucky. roud:

Sure... once I get rich!!!

I really do want some Blue bolts.. One day... maybe one day..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Evidently it didn't take long for these guys and gals to adjust to the new tank... I have 3 berried in the 20g


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Now that you have the breeding game down, could you please share your basic tank parameters?

Thanks!


----------

